# my story



## bella1210 (Sep 12, 2011)

this is my story it is the same one as i write on BYC so i hope you like it

i will use this smile when i am adding a new part 

if you would like to follow this book tell me a color

followers

part 1-page 1


----------



## bella1210 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bella was just walking down a hallway to go to her room when she saw an odd figure.   that could be be a ghost she said to her self.   Then she went to go find it and it was gone. That is when It all started.  She tryied telling her mom dad and sisters and brothers but they said she was crazy and was imaging things.  So she keep searching and could never find it but kept seeing it for slim amount of time every time she saw it.


----------



## bella1210 (Sep 12, 2011)

When she went up to her room to go to bed she was really scared because she did not want to see the ghost.  She said to herself tommrow I am going to do some rescher at the library to see what had happened in this house before we lived here.  So when she woke up she got her usal breakfast witch was a bowl of cearal and a hot cocoa and went strat to the library to do some research.  She did not find too much all she could find was a few books on her house but the did not say anything about a ghost so she went home


----------



## bella1210 (Sep 12, 2011)

if you have an idea of what my story to be called and you have a BYC account (if you do not have a byc account go to the link and then either pm and post here if you would like to vote or if you have an idea)


----------

